# OMG Autoglym Aqua Wax I LOVE (and hate) you



## squidward82 (May 14, 2010)

Ever since I got a black car I've been battling with the dreaded water spots. It seems I live in an area where the water is 90% calcium, 10% water. Even washing a panel at a time gave spotting and none of the drying towels, fake leathers or microfibre cloths could offer remedy.

Then the other day I was browsing the isles of Halfords and came across the AG Aqua Wax. I thought _"what the hell, i've already blown over a grand on cleaning products, what harm is another £5 gonna do _".

So I tried it this evening. Washed a section at a time, then sprayed on the Aqua Wax and used the microfibre cloth to dry the car. OMG what a shine! It would normally take me a wash, polish and wax to get rid of all the usual spots and have the car looking this good.

Aqua Wax I LOVE YOU


----------



## West End1981 (Apr 4, 2009)

Oh no, another thing I will have to buy next time i'm out !!!


----------



## knightstemplar (Jun 18, 2010)

Car is looking great, will have to try it:thumb:


----------



## squidward82 (May 14, 2010)

Seriously, I'm becoming a massive AG convert. When I bought my car a few months ago I went out and spent a fortune on all the silly priced polishes, waxes and other gumph people on here recommended. But I find that my ultimate arsenal consists of SRP, EGP, Hi Def wax and now this.


----------



## 80skid (Nov 9, 2009)

It took me a few goes to get the application right with Aquawax.... its a case of 'less is more' Ive found

I love the smell too, reminds me of Wrigleys Juicy Fruit chewy.


----------



## connersz (May 3, 2010)

:-d :-d


----------



## connersz (May 3, 2010)

gr8, nice out it changed the smileys into sad faces lol


----------



## squidward82 (May 14, 2010)

80skid said:


> It took me a few goes to get the application right with Aquawax.... its a case of 'less is more' Ive found


Yeah also found the same. It does help to have another MF at hand for buffing once the surface is completely dry too.

But AG, if you fancy making me some custom mint-smelling Aquawax, I'll love you long time


----------



## VinnyTGM (May 10, 2010)

I use this every time I wash as a top up, can't fault it.
I love the smell, I thought it was more of a bubblegum smell then a bannana smell.


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Its good stuff and ok on side windows and plastic in moderation. Its Express Wax by trade and if you are going to use a lot of it its worth getting a 5ltr tub from your local AG rep, works out at better value too.


----------



## billyp (Jul 24, 2010)

jimxms said:


> Seriously, I'm becoming a massive AG convert. When I bought my car a few months ago I went out and spent a fortune on all the silly priced polishes, waxes and other gumph people on here recommended. But I find that my ultimate arsenal consists of SRP, EGP, Hi Def wax and now this.


I use this as well as a regular top up, for a deep shine on black try ag uds instead of srp and then finish with hd wax you'll love it :thumb:


----------



## squidward82 (May 14, 2010)

Yeah I was going to give UDS a shot, but I couldn't work out if it was to be used as a complete replacement for SRP or not?


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

jimxms said:


> Yeah I was going to give UDS a shot, but I couldn't work out if it was to be used as a complete replacement for SRP or not?


Yes use it instead. It's marketed for dark cars, but i've seen it used on lighter colours. Unlike srp it leaves protection behind, so is a true AIO. 
Used to like using Aqua wax, it's a great product and used correctly, it goes a long way. Now i use ONR, so don't really have a use for it.


----------



## twissler (Apr 6, 2009)

jimxms said:


> Aqua Wax I LOVE YOU - and I also hate you too because you smell of Banana's (and they are my kryptonite)!
> 
> It smells of bubblegum to me, it's about the only thing I love about it.
> 
> Your car looks great though.:thumb:


----------



## twissler (Apr 6, 2009)

AG state that UDS should be used as a standalone product, so i'm not sure how HD wax would sit on top of it.

Honestly, SRP beats UDS in every department by a mile. I have a full bottle of the stuff you can have.

In fact, anyone who wants to try it just PM me. All I would want is the cost of the postage and it 's yours.


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

It smells of bubble gum to me too?

If your not keen on the smell, try Duragloss Aquawax. Its every bit as good as AG aquawax, if not better.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

twissler said:


> AG state that UDS should be used as a standalone product, so i'm not sure how HD wax would sit on top of it.
> 
> *Honestly, SRP beats UDS in every department by a mile.* I have a full bottle of the stuff you can have.
> 
> In fact, anyone who wants to try it just PM me. All I would want is the cost of the postage and it 's yours.


To be fair, it can't beat it in every department as they are products aimed at different requirments.
If you look at SRP as a polish with a little bit of wax, then UDS is a wax with a little bit of polish.
AG (and other folk) already realise, full on correction is not forever required.
If you have already half decent paintwork then it will be hard to beat UDS in a similar way you would use the spraywax, at least you know with UDS you are removing some contaminents/traffic film, whilst adding a good protective coat in a minimal time (excellent for a speedy job with the weather conditions and shortened daylight on their way)
I think the OP would be equally if not more so pleased with UDS on his vehicle :thumb:


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

That's a very nice finish. Let us know what the durability is like.


----------



## twissler (Apr 6, 2009)

To me UDS on its own isn't viable, as the protection on offer is not great so like SRP would need something on top. In terms of finish, ease of use I would recommend SRP every time over UDS, even on dark colours. 

If I were the OP, I would use SRP then top with HD wax. That would leave a far better finish and much more durable protection than UDS on its own. And as the OP stated he wanted to top UDS with HD wax he would be better served using SRP instead becasue of the compatability issues that AG themselves advise on.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

twissler said:


> *To me UDS on its own isn't viable*, as the protection on offer is not great so like SRP would need something on top. In terms of finish, ease of use I would recommend SRP every time over UDS, even on dark colours.
> 
> If I were the OP, I would use SRP then top with HD wax. That would leave a far better finish and much more durable protection than UDS on its own. And as the OP stated he wanted to top UDS with HD wax he would be better served using SRP instead becasue of the compatability issues that AG themselves advise on.


It's plenty viable on it's own, just as Aquawax is , used it long enough and have enough of the AG products to compare them, a massive benefit of UDS over SRP is there is less of the chalk in the product :thumb:


----------



## -damon- (Aug 19, 2010)

i have just shy of 10litres of express wax (trade version of aqua wax) and its just sat there i dont like the stuff.lol


----------



## twissler (Apr 6, 2009)

Avanti said:


> It's plenty viable on it's own, just as Aquawax is , used it long enough and have enough of the AG products to compare them, a massive benefit of UDS over SRP is there is less of the chalk in the product :thumb:


I suppose its like so many products, some love them some just don't get on with them.

My problem with UDS was how much harder it is to use. Plus I have used SRP so much and refined my technique so much that I feel I can get far better results than with UDS.

There does become a point though where the crossover between products is so great that I have to just reture some products as I just don't have any need for them, and I guess UDS is one of those products. Therefore I don't feel the need to persevere with it.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

twissler said:


> I suppose its like so many products, some love them some just don't get on with them.
> 
> My problem with UDS was how much harder it is to use. Plus I have used SRP so much and refined my technique so much that I feel I can get far better results than with UDS.
> 
> There does become a point though where the crossover between products is so great that I have to just reture some products as I just don't have any need for them, and I guess UDS is one of those products. Therefore I don't feel the need to persevere with it.


I understand what you are saying, it always amuses me though how some find a product difficult, of UDS , SRP and aquawax, I would have to say UDS is the easiest and most forgiving of them all, there is no technique to refine or perservere with.
However if you don't get on with it, you don't get on with it, does not mean others won't 
This is a car with an SRP/EGP combi applied










naturally as it is a two step and wait however long, does not render it easy like a one step does all, and the finish was not as nice as UDS (which I find better than blackhole)
Aquawax can be touch n go to get right, the OP seems to have mastered that though looking at the pics. :thumb:


----------



## twissler (Apr 6, 2009)

In my experience UDS was not user friendly. It seemed to dry out too quick and just took far more effort to remove. I know i'm not the only one who's had this problem. But, it is horses for courses. Whatever works works right?


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

twissler said:


> In my experience UDS was not user friendly. It seemed to dry out too quick and just took far more effort to remove. I know i'm not the only one who's had this problem. But, it is horses for courses. Whatever works works right?


It is easier to use than SRP thats for sure, just because others said the same, it could have been that a few were all 'barking at the wrong tree' folk have posted about problems using the spray wax product too, 
As you can see from the earlier pic, I have all the products we have discussed, one thing for sure in my experience, is that none even MER is hard to use or problematic, if folk remain brave enough to follow the suggested instructions, then they reduce the risk of belittling themself later on.
reading other posts folk have problems using SRP too, but as you discovered using it the right way reveals the benefits.
There is a time and space for all the products SRP is a different product for a different cause to UDS so they are not really comparable :thumb:


----------



## 80skid (Nov 9, 2009)

I beleive SRP and UDS have different polish/filler ratios, with UDS having more fillers than SRP

I found UDS really easy to use and gave very good results on my blue car, Id say it hides more swirls etc than SRP, but that makes sense seeing as how it contains more fillers, my only issue is that youre supposed to use it as a standalone product, meaning youre nto advised to top it off with a sealant/wax


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Aqua wax/express wax is a cracking pick me up product.
It can see you through a good month protection wise, easy to use and does richen the finish somewhat but used too much can make the finish look impared, almost cloudy so its one to use every so often when protection is coming to its end or the finish needs a little pep up.


----------

